# Using what you have



## mekosmowski (May 29, 2020)

I have:
-Reaper
-Pianoteq
-VSCO2 Pro
-Samson Graphite 49 key controller (but I am not a performer, of anything really)
-Zoom H5
-Shure 58 (I think, the cheaper version of the classic)
-iConnectivity Audio 4+
-Quneo
-one year of college theory studies
-MuseScore (I have a little experience with it)
-some random synths from Plugin Boutique (also the SoniVox Orchestral Companion series)
-I am budgetted for full Kontakt crossgrade when the sale goes live and have about $150 or so that I can spend
-I also have mental health problems and am currently out of work due to anxiety and depression.

Right now I'm working on setting up Reaper for a flute (VSCO2) and harp (Pianoteq) duet. I aspire to producing computer realizations and maybe have some work out there on a donation basis to make this a self-funding hobby. I'm also hoping to make some progress on my mental health through composing.

I know that ultimately, my journey will be my own. As far as genre, I'm thinking to start with some traditional small ensemble works (easy listening?) but I'm also interested in electronica and jazz. Knowing what you know now, if you can imagine being where I am, what are some things you would focus on?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi there,

You have plenty of equipment and gear to write good music. I would never say, "you should stop buying stuff" because -- I keep buying stuff even though I have tons of stuff!

That said, the most important thing you should do is be kind to yourself. Forgive yourself if you are not as productive as you imagine others to be, or you picture yourself being; it doesn't really matter if you write a minute of music a week, or five minutes or whatever.

One thing you could consider, if you enjoy the stimulus, is to get onto Youtube and paddle around with some instructional videos -- you don't have to have a specific goal. You can look for some of the free videos from Guy Michelmore (Thinkspace Education) on "how to write music" and others. There is quite a bit of free stuff, and he's a friendly, unpretentious, knowledgeable fellow:









Guy Michelmore


ThinkSpace Education is an online film scoring school providing post-graduate degrees in film, TV and now video games. Our videos provide a fast, fun and eff...




www.youtube.com





Another alternative, if you like, is to learn more about chord progressions. There are lots of ways to do that, from orchestral analysis to simply working through chord charts of songs you already like. Try searching "chord progressions piano" on Youtube, if that sounds interesting to you.

You don't "have" to do anything. You don't "have" to learn a lot of theory before you start composing. Sometimes (often, actually!), it's ok to just noodle around, maybe with your smartphone recording you, or using Reaper, or simply just enjoying yourself.

Depression is hard to manage, so be gentle, try not to judge what you are doing (or not doing) too harshly. Nobody can climb a mountain with a broken leg.

One of the main things is to try to recover your sense of play, of fun, of doing what you really want to do instead of what someone else -- friends, parents, people on the internet -- expect you to do or like. You are this one, unique person. Try to imagine what YOU want to do and then, do that.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## davetbass (Jun 3, 2020)

If you haven't already I would go through Kenny Gioia's videos on the Reaper site. especially the "This is REAPER 6" in order. Might sound tedious, but just like an instrument, getting the basics down helps with realizing musical ideas.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 3, 2020)

I second checking out Guy's channel on YouTube. 
He's a font of knowledge and contagious enthusiasm personified.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 3, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I second checking out Guy's channel on YouTube.
> He's a font of knowledge and contagious enthusiasm personified.


I second him to. I just recently discovered him, glad I did. He makes me smile.


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you John. I've read your reply several times.

The past couple weeks I've made an effort to be mindful of what things are getting in the way of me making music and just addressing one each day. I now have the 55" TV hooked up as a monitor (the Kontakt plugin looks fine now) and some software things ironed out.

I was watching a Kenny G. video about MIDI editing in Reaper and had a major epiphany that note entry in piano roll and notation is the same. This triggered an anxiety attack. Reading your post is helping me accept that the anxiety attack happened without beating myself up about it.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 3, 2020)

Life is pretty unpredictable and full of disappointments, unwelcome surprises, and setbacks. Act as your own best friend and be forgiving. Imagine a buddy with the same thing and treat yourself as you would him -- with kindness, compassion, and patience.

It takes a while for most people to write good music, so give yourself the time you need and the mental space to make mistakes and simply exist.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 3, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> -I am budgetted for full Kontakt crossgrade when the sale goes live and have about $150 or so that I can spend



A full version of Kontakt is a good investment and will give you not only many instruments to explore in the Library that comes with it, you will also be able to use some of the excellent free libraries that require the full version of Kontakt.




mekosmowski said:


> I'm also hoping to make some progress on my mental health through composing.



For many making music can be very therapeutic and/or relaxing. I hope it will be a good experience for you. +1 for all the advice @JohnG already gave you. 




mekosmowski said:


> and maybe have some work out there on a donation basis to make this a self-funding hobby.



This is the one thing I would recommend against, at least for now. Not because I don't think you could make any money from composing, but because I think putting that pressure on yourself will cause you unnecessary stress and anxiety and harm your intrinsic motivation to compose. I recommend to let your music-time be free and unburdened by financial goals, and just enjoy it for what it is. 

Good luck and have fun composing!


----------



## bill5 (Jul 9, 2020)

Great replies, John's especially, afraid I can't add much to this except to echo what's being said. Agree on not trying to make money off of this too - I enjoy doing this whenever I feel like it and would hate that to turn into a chore or work or pressure etc. And honestly, making money off of music is hard - not meaning to be discouraging, but it's reality, if for no other reason than tons of other people trying to do the same thing.


----------

